# Erie pier fishing for walleye



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

What would you suggest in the way of bait and techniques , for a newbie wanting to catch walleye from piers like Huron ? I seen people walking out the pier at sundown and they said they were after walleye but I have no idea what they were using, crankbaits, jigs, etc. Since casting and retrieving is a bit different than trolling I dont know if baits suggested in other threads would be good for casting from the rock piers too. Thanks for the help.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

A lot of guys use husky jerks with a slow retrieve and pause frequently or rattle traps. Hope this helps.
Lindyrigger


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

We fish in the fall with Reef Runner Lil' Rippers. we find the best is Blue back with silver. Think its called blue hawaiian or something. We retrieve at a slow pace with a pause.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Good Luck!!! I have been skunked going for night eyes more than 20 times..me and walleye are DONE til I get a boat capable of targeting them


----------

